# Credit Card application "letter of rejection"



## vector (17 Oct 2008)

I found out by email I have been refused for a BOI Credit Card - I don't know the reason and it doesn't matter I want to know if they HAVE to send me a paper letter of rejection.

From my POV my application with a signed direct debit mandate is still floating around BOI somewhere, and could re-appear in years, so I want a letter for my files as proof that no creditor-debtor relationship was established between myself and BOI.


----------



## DeclanP (17 Oct 2008)

I've no doubt that they will retain your application and also the reason for the refusal. It would be in your interest to find out why they rejected it because they could use it against you in the future. But you should have received confirmation of the rejection by post. Changing times eh?


----------



## DaveD (17 Oct 2008)

i just got a rejection letter from First Active, never had one before, good salary, perfect history. I'd say most applications will be rejected these days, but I've requested a copy of my ICB credit report just in case of an error.

My letter states that they don't have to tell me why I was rejected, anyone know if this is the case or can I insist on knowing the reason, even if I have to request the information under the Data Protection Act to see what info they have on me?


----------



## bond-007 (17 Oct 2008)

Simply request all information they hold on you under the Data Protection Act and send the €6.35 fee. 


> My letter states that they don't have to tell me why I was rejected.


That is typical bank hogwash. If you get your info you will see the reason why. I was rejected by One Direct for a loan. I then sent them a DPA request. 2 days later they rang saying they were offering me the loan provided I dropped the DPA request. 
You have nothing to loose by asking them for your information.


----------



## vector (17 Oct 2008)

>You have nothing to loose by asking them for your information

I would have thought that a little "trouble maker" black mark would go next to you name, although if that was the case you could make another request a month later and see if there was a mark


----------



## Flax (17 Oct 2008)

bond-007 said:


> I was rejected by One Direct for a loan. I then sent them a DPA request. 2 days later they rang saying they were offering me the loan provided I dropped the DPA request.


 
That is very odd!


----------



## shootingstar (17 Oct 2008)

vector said:


> I found out by email I have been refused for a BOI Credit Card - I don't know the reason and it doesn't matter I want to know if they HAVE to send me a paper letter of rejection.
> 
> From my POV my application with a signed direct debit mandate is still floating around BOI somewhere, and could re-appear in years, so I want a letter for my files as proof that no creditor-debtor relationship was established between myself and BOI.




Do you bank with BOI ? If so maybe a letter to them requesting reasons why. If you dont get satisfaction call your branch bank manager and tell him your closing your account. might work? you never know....


----------



## Raskolnikov (20 Oct 2008)

vector said:


> I found out by email I have been refused for a BOI Credit Card - I don't know the reason and it doesn't matter I want to know if they HAVE to send me a paper letter of rejection.


This sort of ineptitude is typical of the Bank of Ireland.

I was refused a Laser card from them awhile back despite the fact I was in full-time employment and had an unblemished credit history. The fact that I had a significant sum on deposit with them didn't seem to matter one iota.

I wrote a letter of complaint to the branch manager who subsequently wrote back apologising for the "mistake". If you still wish to pursue a Bank of Ireland credit card, you may get some joy with a firm but strongly worded letter.


----------



## DaveD (28 Nov 2008)

Based on my rejection from First Active I wrote to them asking for details of what information they had on file relating to my application, citing the Data Protection Act. A week or so later I got a VERY grovelling letter back saying they had made a mistake and that my application should never have been rejected and that if I retuned my original documentation (which I had asked to be returned to me) then my application would be processed by a senior member of staff. So I did this and rang yesterday to enquire on progress, I was told my application had been approved and my card was in the mail.

Not sure if I actually believe it was a mistake at all but rather an unwillingness to give out too many of their "0% for 9 months" cards. Still waiting on my Data Protection Act request though, is there a time limit within which they have to provide the information?

D


----------



## Towger (28 Nov 2008)

40 Days : [broken link removed]


----------



## Rigoletto (28 Nov 2008)

afaik the fact that you were reject for a CC will go against you on your credit record. it might be making a bad situation worse.


----------



## DaveD (1 Dec 2008)

So, credit card arrived on Friday. Stamping your foot and demanding an explanation as to why you were declined seems to do the trick!


----------

